# Mini dsp balanced problem, low end falling of!



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mini dsp is connected, strange behaviour!
High and lowpass xover is bypassed on mini dsp, using x over on avr.
With mini dsp connected to the system everything below 25hz falls of!

Blue: no mini dsp
Red: with mini dsp 

Note: no peq is in use!

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...er-klipsch-palladium-p17-9.html#ixzz2YfXHBaoe


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Measurement


----------

